# i lost 9 pit puppies in two weeks



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

i had nine puppies on the 30 of july and lost them when they are just about a week.i dont know exactly what the problem is.i was told is poison with no further explanation.the symptom are as follows the puppy only breaths out and crying till death and the face and feet becomes black.any help for my last puppy


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Mayb its an infection in the mothers milk when they were nursing and there ammune system couldnt handle it. Does she have any sores around her nipples that looks like cuts? She could have had Mastitis ( which could cause a poison in her milk which couldve been while the pups were crying out til death cause it was killing the inside of their stomachs) and that couldve been what killed the pups. Look up Dog Mastitis on google and it tells exactly what it is. If i was you i would get milk replacer for the last pup and bottle feed it just to be on the safe side. I tried my best to help you out, good luck on your last pup!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you tried the vet? Who told you poison and then no further answers? If a vet told you that I would have gone to another vet with the bodys of the dead pups and gotten a necropsy done. Our friends litter parished over a few days turned out to be an insulin thing, low blood sugar which can happen in puppys typically smaller breeds, he found out in time to save 1 pup. There is a condition called fading puppy syndrome as well can be viral or bacterial infection that causes it. Where you weighing the pups since birth where they all healthy and active { as much as a new born pup can be} did you notice anything over the course of the week with them that was not normal or raised a flag?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Mayb its an infection in the mothers milk when they were nursing and there ammune system couldnt handle it. Does she have any sores around her nipples that looks like cuts? She could have had Mastitis ( which could cause a poison in her milk which couldve been while the pups were crying out til death cause it was killing the inside of their stomachs) and that couldve been what killed the pups. Look up Dog Mastitis on google and it tells exactly what it is. If i was you i would get milk replacer for the last pup and bottle feed it just to be on the safe side. I tried my best to help you out, good luck on your last pup!


Actually that is totally false. Puss is sterile and can cause diarrhea in puppies but certainly NOT death. If you have a bitch with mastitis the cure is put the mom on antibiotics, hot pack, and let the puppies nurse from the infected teat. Here is a great website with info about mastitis so you can learn what it really is and how it effects puppies.
Mastitis In Dogs

I have never heard of what you are describing and I have whelped dozens of litters. My suggestion is to find a breeder vet and possible hand raise the other pup if there is something wrong with the bitch. There is a lot of care of the bitch prior to whelping and if that was neglected you could have several things that were going on that caused you to lose the litter. This is why breeding is best left to those who are well prepared.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

This may seem like a silly Question. But where were you keeping the mom and pups? Outside? Inside...?


----------



## Okellie (Aug 22, 2012)

You can have the moms milk checked I would ask the vet to do that .were they born natural or was it a section ?i had a don bitch that had a section and her milk went bad and it was fast and I Los all the pups.it was over night it happened. I fell for you my kid though mom could fix any thing and this was one thing I couldn't it happened that fast . Don't blame yourself I had been breeding for years when that happened . 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

thank u guys for the advice,but the problem is i had a new litter of two puppies and then it happened again.After couple of research i found out that it was not from the milk since they all lasted for about 10 to 14 days before they die.What i found out was this Fading puppy syndrome.Can some body who has experience this before help me with information i have given.cos it is strange to have two litters go down the drain after this investment and time.thanks again


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

i keep them at proper places being outside or inside


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a great website put together but breeders who really know what they are talking about. This article talks about experience with fading pup and how to treat. 
Whelping Stories: Trying to Save a Fading Dachshund Puppy

I know someone else who lost a few pup and I'm guessing it was the same thing as the symptoms are the same. Temperature control is very important even if it's hot out pups can get chilled or overheated easily. If they get too cold or chilled it messes with digestions and absorption and no amount of food you tube fed them will make a different. Basically starving to death with a full belly. If you had two litters with this I would strongly look at the genetics of the dogs you were breeding, if it was repeat breeding avoid it again, and you may need to mentor under someone with more experience before you breed again.


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks every one for the advice but what i really want is a clear cut process to learn be be adequately prepare for next time.cos next heat is around the corner.What i forgot to also is that i used the same male to cross the two of them.ANY body with the experience about fading puppy syndrome to help me step by step.performance knl was great but i need a clear cut about the situation


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There's nothing any clearer then when she posted. You need to take the female and make sure she didn't get a vaginal infection causing the litter to die because it can make the milk toxic. Just because it said 10 to 14 on the internet don't mean anything I had a pup last on it momma with and infection for 3 weeks. Not something I like to admit but, that was with my first litter ever. The only way to pin point and tell for sure would have been to get a necropsy done through the vet on the pups and to of had mom checked out afterwards also. Iits alot of money but, these are the things that has to be done to insure the health of your living dogs and any future pups.


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

autopsy was done on one of the puppies and i was told it is a kidney problem.the cost of that is what they did not tell me.but i will get the mom well check soon


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You mentioned her next heat is right around the corner, Are you planning to breed her again so soon after that litter?


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

am getting the two of them well checked before breeding.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Exactly how long have you been breeding? Were these your first litters? If so having two litters at once is not advised as just one is hard enough to care for. Many questions that were asked haven't been answered like your are dodging the answers. 


BullyGal said:


> This may ..... *where were you keeping the mom and pups? Outside? Inside...?*





MSK said:


> ........*How old are the females that you bred?* If they are under two they may just not be old enough to properly care for a litter. Also *what kind of bedding do they have? What are the temperatures there during the day and at night?* ............. There are so many questions you should be asking about these other litters instead of worrying about bringing in another dog to breed.


How much time have you spent researching breeding? Do you know anything about basic genetics? Are you prepared to set up a whelping house if the dogs are not kept in the house so that you can regulate the temperature for the pups? What about hand feeding 2-9 pups ever couple hours if mom can't nurse them cause there is a problem? You told me in the other post thank you for telling you could do it. I did not insinuate you could or couldn't as I don't know you personally and can't tell you that. I did however say that there needs to be some extensive research and a diagnoses done of what really happened to these last two litters. If you don't know your just bringing more pups into this world to possibly die a horrible death. Breeding so soon without answers has a higher percentage of failure. Always remember just because, you want to doesn't mean you absolutely should. Not everyone is or should be a breeder and that again is not saying you shouldn't or aren't just saying it needs to be heard.


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

i have being breeding for two years and the dog are two year. temperature day is 27 and night is 23


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sesime said:


> am getting the two of them well checked before breeding.


WOW back to back breeding of the same thing again? We have ourselves a BYB who is not going to learn but make the same mistakes again...... I fel sorry for the dogs!


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

read my last post performance knl.i am putting the necessary thing in place first,that is why msk asked me some few question which i answered.ie about temperature etc


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Sign I think only half of what is said is being read.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

sesime said:


> i have being breeding for two years and the dog are two year. temperature day is 27 and night is 23


How many dogs do you have? How if the dogs are only two years old have you been breeding for two years? Did you breed the females on there first heat? What kind of care do you give the mom? Is she getting the proper nutrition and vitamins she needs while pregnant? oh, and your temperature is given in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit so its safe to say that your temperature in Fahrenheit is about 70-80 degrees?


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

I have ten dogs,i started breeding on their 3 heat.the temperature is between 22-27 dc.for vitamins i don't give when they are pregnant but before.what i morally give them is simone multivitamin,whole health or seaweed calcium,actipet multivitamin.


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

*for all those who helped me*

some said i was a joke,other said a lot of useless thing to me but God never sleep and i never gave up.I thought this forum was to encourage and help since we are all doing try and error in the sense that whether the dog conceive or deliver depends on God and we have no control.What we do is to keep them properly.i have nine strong puppies now form the same dog,is that not amazing.We need better guy here not self-centered.thanks to all the wonderful guys who gave me advice.God bless all ,maybe i will bring picture here


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So she just had a litter of 9 in August and lost them all and you bred her right back? I hope those pups find GOOD homes and don't end up in a shelter somewhere. SMH.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sesime said:


> some said i was a joke,other said a lot of useless thing to me but God never sleep and i never gave up.I thought this forum was to encourage and help


This forum is to educate and educating against backyard breeders is one of our larger parts. Sadly puppies have died from your random breeding and not knowing what you are doing. The breeding again and repeating the issue. Your just breeding the crap out of your dog for no reason.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> This forum is to educate and educating against backyard breeders is one of our larger parts. *Sadly puppies have died from your random breeding and not knowing what you are doing. The breeding again and repeating the issue.* Your just breeding the crap out of your dog for no reason.


:stupid:

To the original poster, I'm sure you mean well...but what you are doing should be illegal at this point. You're basically procreating helpless lives with the track record of every one of them dying. Effin' stop already. You will be judged when it's all said and done.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> :stupid:
> 
> To the original poster, I'm sure you mean well...but what you are doing should be illegal at this point. You're basically procreating helpless lives with the track record of every one of them dying. Effin' stop already. You will be judged when it's all said and done.


Thats a little strong. I dont think god is going to send anyone to hell for breeding dogs... is being a byb wrong? Without question. Is breeding your female to the same male every heat wrong? Certainly. Is it sad a litter of 9 pups lost? For sure. But even the best breeders have lost puppies, had an accident breeding, had a yard fight, over bred a dog. Whats that old saying "let he who is without sin cast the first stone"

All that said I agree with nothing the op has done or said....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Is breeding your female to the same male every heat wrong?


Breeding your female to any male every heat is wrong. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Breeding your female to any male every heat is wrong. lol


:hammer:You knew what I ment.... now I know how welder feels loloke:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> :hammer:You knew what I ment.... now I know how welder feels loloke:


 I couldn't help it


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

well said guys


----------



## sesime (Aug 21, 2012)

This forum is to educate and educating against backyard breeders is one of our larger parts. Sadly puppies have died from your random breeding and not knowing what you are doing. The breeding again and repeating the issue. Your just breeding the crap out of your dog for no reason. --------------------thus it look like am mad to u,to be breeding and killing pup randomly.please dont talk if u have nothing to say.MR or Mrs know it all.do u know the number of people i have help in breeding through this experience.have u not lot any dog or pup before.please we need better people here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

sesime said:


> This forum is to educate and educating against backyard breeders is one of our larger parts. Sadly puppies have died from your random breeding and not knowing what you are doing. The breeding again and repeating the issue. Your just breeding the crap out of your dog for no reason. --------------------thus it look like am mad to u,to be breeding and killing pup randomly.please dont talk if u have nothing to say.MR or Mrs know it all.do u know the number of people i have help in breeding through this experience.have u not lot any dog or pup before.please we need better people here.


[/QUOTE]

Better people here? You do realize your talking to one of the top staff members on the site right? AP13 has been around these parts for a very long time and has helped out many many people here. Ond thing you'll learn about this site is that we are all for educating and we don't sugar coat shit. Sometimes the truth is brutal but it needs to be heard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sesime said:


> thus it look like am mad to u,to be breeding and killing pup randomly.please dont talk if u have nothing to say.MR or Mrs know it all.do u know the number of people i have help in breeding through this experience.have u not lot any dog or pup before.please we need better people here.


I did have something to say and I said it. Just because you don't like being told how it is... Well that's your problem.

Wow you can't even do it right yourself and you are "helping" others. Hopefully their puppies lived.


----------

